# What's up with outlets that look like -| |- ?



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

I've seen them in older houses. It's not grounded, but it looks like a 20A outlet with tees on both ends. -||-


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Back in the day, there were two competing designs for the way the slots were laid out. One was --, and the other was ||. This was made to accommodate both.

Then NEMA came along and laid down the law.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Electric_Light said:


> I've seen them in older houses. It's not grounded, but it looks like a 20A outlet with tees on both ends. -||-


That is one of these...15 Amp, 125 Volt, NEMA 1-15R, 2P, 2W

http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpItmDspRte.jsp?sitex=10026:22372:US&item=4206


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

It's your standard 115 or 230, 15 or 20 amp outlet, whatever it takes.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

It's your standard 115 or 230, 15 or 20 amp outlet, whatever you like. You just have to remember how it's wired.


----------



## roc buell (Dec 21, 2010)

what in the world happened to that receptacle ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

roc buell said:


> what in the world happened to that receptacle ?



nema.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

roc buell said:


> what in the world happened to that receptacle ?


No kidding. I've pulled some nasty-ass receptacles out from behind deep fryers in fast food restaurants that looked better than that one.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

220, 221 what ever it takes..


----------

